# same set up as October



## lmgrnjeep (Apr 25, 2012)

so next week we could have another snow event. From my research it looks like the same set up as october... looks like maine mountains will get some as well as PA... we will see


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 25, 2012)

I think this summer will get a major snow storm.


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Apr 25, 2012)

honestly i wouldnt doubt it... all of a sudden the artic air will flood its way down. watch we will have a very cool summer after this extremely hot winter...


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 25, 2012)

lmgrnjeep said:


> honestly i wouldnt doubt it... all of a sudden the artic air will flood its way down. watch we will have a very cool summer after this extremely hot winter...



And that kids, is how you get averages.


----------



## Nick (Apr 25, 2012)

no kidding huh? super early snow. Super late snow. Warm unseasonable temps the entire midwinter. What a bizarre year.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 25, 2012)

Super early snow was nice.

No winter snow sucked.

Any more snow after this is going to piss me off big time. So much so that I'll be outside kicking some snowflake ass.

That sounds particularly unsatisfying, doesn't it?


----------



## marcski (Apr 25, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> And that kids, is how you get averages.



The averages are going up.


----------



## billski (Apr 26, 2012)

Lionel Hutz is fully delusional now:

"
Thinking 3-6 across the higher terrain of the Greens and ADK  tomorrow. 
Ahhhh late season snow. 
Clear and cold weekend."

He's serious.  Egads.

*LionelHutzskis*

31 minutes ago

Facebook.


----------



## k123 (Apr 26, 2012)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...314880371&site=btv&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text

Shaping up to be a good weekend at Jay!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 27, 2012)

Ya i hope some great powered turns this weekend, for people on here


----------

